# Heise-Forum

## beejay

Seit langem war ich eben gerade mal wieder im Heise-Forum. Ich habe früher wirklich jede Ausgabe der C'T gelesen (nicht nur durchgeblättert, nein wirklich gelesen) und war auch immer im Forum.

Da ich dann beruflicherweise nicht mehr so viel Zeit hatte, musste ich das leider fallen lassen. Nun war ich also eben nach langem wieder mal da, und musste feststellen, dass das geistige Niveau dort gen Null gesunken ist. Es ist peinlich, was Linux- und Windowsuser dort von sich geben. Scheinbar ist das Heise-Forum ein virtueller Spielplatz für Trolle geworden. Ich will mir nicht anmassen, mich perfekt mit IT/EDV auszukennen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß viele der dort gemachten fachlich-technischen Aussagen schlicht nicht stimmen.

Bin ich der einzige, dem es in Sachen Heise-Forum so geht, oder ist der Ton in Foren über die Jahre hinweg allgemein rauher geworden?

----------

## Konsti

 *beejay wrote:*   

> aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß viele der dort gemachten fachlich-technischen Aussagen schlicht nicht stimmen.

 

Ach komm. Das Niveau ist dort weit unter Null Kelvin gesunken, das AntiLinux geflame ist salonfaehig geworden. Das darauf Antworten auch.

Warum ich "Ach komm" sagte:  *Quote:*   

> fachlich-technische Aussagen

 

 :Shocked:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   Wo? Im Heise Forum?

Ich hab jetzt die Heise Links alle aus den Bookmarks rasiert, nuetzt nix. Die armen Herausgeber (Redaktion...).

Wenn ich Heise waere wuerde ich das Forum schliessen. Und zwar vor Monaten.

Konsti[/quote]

----------

## AGM

 *Quote:*   

> Scheinbar ist das Heise-Forum ein virtueller Spielplatz für Trolle geworden.

 

>> Na die Trolle werden sich bedanken, mit den Forumsteilnehmern verglichen zu werden  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab jetzt die Heise Links alle aus den Bookmarks rasiert, nuetzt nix.

 

>> Naja, den Newsticker hab ich drinnen...   :Wink: Last edited by AGM on Tue Jul 15, 2003 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dimitri

 *Quote:*   

>  Bin ich der einzige, dem es in Sachen Heise-Forum so geht, oder ist der Ton in Foren über die Jahre hinweg allgemein rauher geworden?

 

Nein...

 *Quote:*   

> aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß viele der dort gemachten fachlich-technischen Aussagen schlicht nicht stimmen.

 

LOL Du hast Analyst verpasst. Den haben sie geschafft. Der war hin und wieder recht gut (wenn man das von einem Troll sagen kann)

 *Quote:*   

> Scheinbar ist das Heise-Forum ein virtueller Spielplatz für Trolle geworden

 

Ja und es schwapt langsam noch PL über... Aber momentan haben die das noch recht gut im Griff.

Dim

----------

## piquadrat

Seit neuestem wird ja alles, was auch nur einem Trollposting ähnelt in ein gesondertes Forum verschoben. Vielleicht hilft das ja, das Niveau wieder ein bisschen zu steigern...

Obwohl, ich muss eingestehen, gewisse Trolle haben einiges an Amüsierpotential  :Smile:  Wenn wieder so ein Typ auftaucht, der meint mit einer ach so genialen Idee die ganzen Grundlagen der theoretischen Informatik auf den Kopf zu stellen, lach ich mich jedes mal tot  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zypher

Stimmt schon, aber ich hätts lieber wieder wie früher, wo auch mal ein CTO oder Chefeinkäufer was gepostet hat, nach dem Motto "in unserer Firma machen wirs soundso".

Das war eigentlich immer sehr interessant. Trolle gab's schon immer, nur eben nicht dort.

Aber nichts währt eben ewig...

----------

## beejay

Btw: www.linux-community.de ist auch nicht mehr so das Wahre. Dort sind auch nur noch "selbsternannte Spezialisten" und Punktegeier unterwegs. Wenn manchen Leuten dort die Argumente ausgehen, dann kommt meist das erschlagende Argument "Dann bist Du halt zu blöde dafür". Probleme mit Antworten à la (Achtung - überzeichnetes Beispiel-Zitat) "Lass doch KDE/Gnome - nimm lieber Fluxbox; das is viel c00ler und l33ter *ggg*" abgetan.

----------

## bashir

Wie oben schon so schön gepostet wurde: *Quote:*   

> Nichts währt ewig

 

IMHO ist die Troll-Überflutung dadurch zu erklären, dass einfach die Zahl der WWW-User drastisch zunimmt, dadurch auch die Zahl der vermeintlichen (ich hoffe, ich habe genügend Markierung eingesetzt, um das nachfolgende Wort als Ironie zu identifizieren)  :Cool:  IT-Experten

Aber mal ein anderes Beispiel mit ähnlichem Ansatz:

Ist euch nicht auch schon aufgefallen (auch am Bsp. linux-community), dass man in Sachen Linux heute sich auch auf ganz andere Fragen und damit ein ganz anderes Niveau einstellen muss?

Bsp.:

Mir hat neulich ein guter Freund folgendes total entrüstet erzählt:

Er habe sich vor kurzem die Knoppix-CD installiert (also auf hdx kopiert) und ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Benutzung gehabt, obwohl er sich dieses tolle Büchlein ("Knoppix espresso" oder so ähnlich) gekauft hatte. Dort stand aber auch drin, er solle es im Knoppix-Forum probieren. Voller Tatendrang verfasste er dort einen Post und jetzt kommt's weswegen er sich so aufregte: 

Es antwortete ihm jemand, er solle es doch einmal mit der Forum-Suche und mit www.google.de probieren [erklärung]Er hatte bis vor kurzem noch ein Pentium mit 90MHz und Win 95 drauf, bis er zu der Erkenntnis kam, dass er selbst für WWW, etc. einen schnelleren Rechner braucht - also soviel zum Kenntnisstand [/erklärung]

Ich habe dann versucht, ihm zu erklären, dass natürlich nicht jeder gewillt ist, Fragen, die schon tausend mal gestellt wurden, jedesmal neu zu beantworten. Das Ganze artete dann in eine handfeste Diskussion aus, in der ich mir anhören musste, dass doch gerade in einem Newbie-Forum Rücksicht geboten wäre, etc.

Okay, um das hier abzuschließen: Ich denke, man ist im Gentoo-Forum äußerst verwöhnt, da doch nicht die blutigsten Anfänger sich gleich an diese Distro rantrauen. Bei so bekannten Statuten wie dem "Heise-Verlag" oder der "Linux New-Media-AG" muss man eben auch mit der Masse rechnen und die ist oft mehr als trollig....

bashir

----------

## amne

mit-linux-wär-das-nicht-passiert und solche postings find ich immer wieder recht erheiternd, im grossen und ganzen lese ich im heise forum nur selten mal rein.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mit-linux-wär-das-nicht-passiert und solche postings find ich immer wieder recht erheiternd
> 
> 

 

Hehe, darüber kann ich auch schmunzeln. Natürlich genauso wie über "mit-windows-wär-das-nicht-passiert" und "das-ist-das-ende-von-soundso". Da kann ich mir selten ein Glucksen verkneifen.  :Smile: 

Thomas

----------

## MasterOfMagic

vielleicht kommt mir das auch nur so vor, aber zu meinen anfangszeiten im internet hatte heise noch sehr gute foren. jetzt ist das ganze irgendwie nur mehr ein virtueller treffpunkt von trollen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## eryvile

Die News sind okay, die Foren dazu eignen sich höchstens zur Belustigung an öden Tagen (Analüst wurde bereits erwähnt). Die echten User Foren sind da schon besser (wenn man vom Betriebssystem-Vergleichs-Forum  mal absieht  :Rolling Eyes: ), schaffen es aber dennoch nicht, dass ich mich länger (wenn überhaupt) dort aufhalte...

Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich halt an eine gewisse Qualität, die man nicht mehr missen möchte  :Cool: 

----------

## zbled

 *Quote:*   

> Okay, um das hier abzuschließen: Ich denke, man ist im Gentoo-Forum äußerst verwöhnt, da doch nicht die blutigsten Anfänger sich gleich an diese Distro rantrauen.

 

ein recht gutes Forum haben meiner Meinung nach auch linuxquestions.org bzw. antionline ;-)

----------

## dark_red

es gab eine zeit vor dem getrolle?   :Rolling Eyes: 

manchmal ist ganz erheiternt. aber eigentlich wünsche ich mir eher eine nützlichere diskussionsmöglichkeit.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe dann versucht, ihm zu erklären, dass natürlich nicht jeder gewillt ist, Fragen, die schon tausend mal gestellt wurden, jedesmal neu zu beantworten.

 

in einigen (leider immer weniger) foren ist man so nett und gibt die antwort trotzdem, merkt aber an, dass man auch hätte suchen können (und dies respektvoll und geordnet). denn auch das suchen will gelernt sein. nicht jedem gehts in kopf rein, dass man meist nicht der erste mit dem selbe problem ist / war. auch dass so gut wie alles dokumentiert ist ist gewöhnungssache. sowas steht auch an den wenigsten orten geschrieben und wird wenn schon nur angedeutet. deshalb sollte man speziell darauf rücksicht nehmen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sas

bei heise (bzw ct,ix,tp,hs) les ich eigentlich immer nur die news - und wenn ich bisschen seichte unterhaltung will die comments dazu  :Wink: 

----------

## hachre

Ja das Heise Forum ist der absolute Schrottplatz der Nation geworden. Ich habe schon mehrmals verzweifelt an info@heise.de mit der Bitte das Forum doch abzuschalten. Aber keiner hört auf mich  :Sad: 

----------

## toskala

lol, naja, dann warten wir mal bis das trollvolk auch hierher kommt, ziemlich viele anwärter haben wir ja bereits drauf.

ich denk auch das n installer für gentoo ein weiterer schritt in richtung allerweltsdistro ist. je einfach das ding zu installieren und bedienen ist desto dümmer werden die user. 

just my 5cents...

----------

## hachre

Ich finde der Installer ist ne gute Idee. Und er läuft auch sehr gut, denn Gentoo auf mehreren Rechnern zu installieren und jedesmal ewig rumfummeln zu müssen ist echt nervig..

----------

## dark_red

super wärs, wenn man zb bei redhat so ein ablauf script erstellen kann. mit dem startet man das gentoo setup und geht raus an die frische luft. nach ein zwei tagen hat man dann ein fertiges system mit allem was man so braucht...

----------

## JensZ

Das passiert halt wenn ein Betriebssystem bekannter wird, es gibt Fans,

was mir nur nicht in den Kopf will ist das grob gesagt 60% bis 70% der

ganzen Windowstrolls im heise-forum ein Betriebssystem verteidigen das

sie sich nichtein mal gekauft haben.

Aber zur Belustigung reichts doch, ich finds immerwieder lustig wenn

versucht wird offensichtliche Schwächen, die es bei beiden

Betriebssystem gibt, weg zu reden. Außerdem kommen 99% aller Leute

nicht über eine Windows, SuSE oder ähnlich grafisch gestalltete

Installation hinaus, also was solls irgendwo müssen die doch auch spielen

also lieber bei Heise als hier...

----------

## spitzwegerich

die news bei heise les ich eigentlich immer, und gelegentlich schau ich mir bei entsprechenden reizthemen auch die leserkommentare dazu an.

es wurde dort schon oefter der verdacht geaeussert, dass microsoft anti-linux-trolle sponsort. anfangs konnte ich das nicht glauben, aber je mehr ich das im hinterkopf habe, desto plausibler kommt es mir vor. denn anders kann ich es mir nicht erklaeren, dass so viele leute dort die zeit haben zu annaehernd jeder tages- und nachtszeit immer wieder gebetsmuehlenartig die selben hohlen phrasen und an den haaren herbeigezogenen argumentationen abzulassen. dazu kommt dass diese gruppe im prinzip nie ernsthaft auf antworten eingeht.

was denkt ihr darueber?

----------

## bashir

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> denn anders kann ich es mir nicht erklaeren, dass so viele leute dort die zeit haben zu annaehernd jeder tages- und nachtszeit immer wieder gebetsmuehlenartig die selben hohlen phrasen und an den haaren herbeigezogenen argumentationen abzulassen. dazu kommt dass diese gruppe im prinzip nie ernsthaft auf antworten eingeht.
> 
> was denkt ihr darueber?

 

Die These habe ich auch schonmal gehört und wie es mit allen Gerüchten ist, sieht man plötzlich auch die Beweise dafür.

Ich persönlich glaube nicht daran, dass es solche gesponserten Leute gibt. Klar, der Gedanke ist verlockend: 

"Der Monopolist mit den Milliarden, dessen Strategie es ist neue Ideen einfach aufzukaufen, geht nun dazu über, das was er nicht kaufen kann, auf allen Wegen zu diffamieren."

Aber dennoch habe ich das Gefühl, dass es schon ein wenig paranoid ist, daran zu glauben. Jetzt fällt mir spontan ein Satz ein, den ich kürzlich gelesen habe:

 *Quote:*   

> "Even paranoids have enemies"

 

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Meinung noch mal revidieren....  :Shocked: 

bashir

----------

## gfc

hehe.. ich find heise schöne lektüre, wenns im büro nix zu tun gibt  :Wink: 

btw: anscheinend gibt es bezahlte Poster.. hab mal mit zwei davon im ICQ geredet.. wie weit nun diese Aussagen stimmen, sei dahingestellt.

ausserdem treiben sich einige windows-trolle rum, die eigentlich in anderen linuxforen aktiv sind (eine IP/Mail is halt deflamierend  :Wink:  ) und das einfach aus fun machen.,. wieso auch immer..

----------

## pYrania

die heise news sind die einzigen deutschen news die ich lese, aber auf das forum kann ich gut und gerne verzichten

ist ja fast so schlimm wie slashdotdotorg

----------

## knorke

 *pYrania wrote:*   

> die heise news sind die einzigen deutschen news die ich lese, aber auf das forum kann ich gut und gerne verzichten
> 
> ist ja fast so schlimm wie slashdotdotorg

 

nunja, aber mehr glaubwürdigkeit und professionalität als computer-bild hat heise auch noch nicht erreicht.

so veröffentlicht heise teilweise meldungen die längst veraltet sind (siehe irssi-backdoor) und diese sind dann mieserabel recherchiert.

leider kann ich nicht alle beiträge auf niveau prüfen (wer kann das schon?) aber bei denen wo es geht wurde ich bis jetzt immer enttäuscht.

----------

## pYrania

ich ueberfliege meistens die ueberschriften, schaue was interessant ist und sehe mir die quellen an, falls vorhanden

den senf von heise selbst les' ich so selten, dass es in einer statistik nicht mehr auftauchen wuerde  :Wink: 

----------

